# Video camera help



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I posted this in the Video Forum but did not get any comments. Because of the technical nature of my questions, I am posting it here. If the moderator feels that it is inappropriate please feel free to delete it. Thanks!

"This may not be the correct forum, but here goes...
I have tried several times to record my layout with my IPad Mini and a new video HD Camcorder from Amazon ($40 - cheap as it my be) The results I get are not high definition but more than that is that the trains appear jumpy as they pass in front of the cameras. I think that the capture rate of the device is not fast enough thusly giving a jumpy result. Any suggestion? What kind of specs should I be looking for in a new device? Are their any less expensive solutions besides purchasing a high cost professional video camera?. "


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I've generally had good video results with my iPhone and iPad. How old is your iPad Mini? The other question is are you using any software to manipulate the video (like iMovie or something on your computer system)? I don't think there are any settings for quality level in the iPad Camera app. So any degradation is probably coming from somewhere else in the video pipeline like your editing app or the service that is hosting the video. When you upload a video to a hosting site on the internet, there are often times quality settings applied that could reduce the quality of your video. I would look first at your editing software (if any) and the uploading settings.

Mark


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think you'll find that the computer or device you're playing back on has a lot to do with jumpy video. I have several small cameras, one being the Mobius 1080P. It will do video at full resolution at 30 FPS, but on slower computers it displays quite jerky. OTOH, on a faster computer, the video is smooth.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks all for the response. I have eliminated the jumpy video by watching it on a better video card and monitor. However, the shot goes out of focus as the train passes the camera. It is in focus while the train has stopped but doesn't maintain the focus as the train moves. I am using an iPad Mini that is less than one year old. I haven't figured out how to lock the focus in, if that is even possible. I will keep on playing and trying...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, one problem down, and one to go. 

Stop using that cheap Apple stuff and you'll have better luck! 

Just havin' fun with you.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Thanks all for the response. I have eliminated the jumpy video by watching it on a better video card and monitor. However, the shot goes out of focus as the train passes the camera. It is in focus while the train has stopped but doesn't maintain the focus as the train moves. I am using an iPad Mini that is less than one year old. I haven't figured out how to lock the focus in, if that is even possible. I will keep on playing and trying...


Disclaimer -- I'm not much of a photographer myself, but my brother is a producer / director for both Discovery Films and Nat Geo. I know in theory how to do it, just don't have the patience to get into it myself.

The autofocus mechanism in mobile phones and tablets is notoriously slow, resulting an out of focus condition when the focal point changes rapidly. A higher end dedicated video camera will have less trouble in this respect, but the true solution is to shell out the money for one that focusses manually (at least as an option), and learn to bring the focus in smoothly by yourself.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, one problem down, and one to go.
> 
> Stop using that cheap Apple stuff and you'll have better luck!
> 
> Just havin' fun with you.


Ha Ha! I am a Windows man but my son gave me the iPad Mini, and the price was cheap! Especially if you "only" count the cost of the device and not the overall cost of the son. :hah:Actually, I really like it!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's the cost of the son that destroys your price model.


----------

